# Lowering Calories on Non-Workout days, CUTTING



## msumuscle (Mar 6, 2012)

I just started a little cutting diet for the summer.  I'm 210 pounds at around 11% bf.  My maintenance calories are around 3250.  I'm using a 4 day split and I do my cardio fasted in the morning on my 3 non workout days.  I'm creating a 500-600 a day caloric deficit, so on my workout days I'm trying to take in around 2600-2700 cals.  My question is, on my off days, how much lower should I take my calories than my workout days?  I'm thinking I should lower it by a few hundred to make up for not lifting.  I know that you're body is recovering on off days but if I'm taking in an excess amount of calories on off days even if I need them to recover I'm still going to be in a lower caloric deficit, right?  Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, lower your calories on your off days too.  I don't know how much to tell you to lower it because I don't know your workout routine. I'd guess it would be in the neighborhood of 500 calories lower, however...

Why not just use one of the basal metabolic rate calculators (or use several and average the results) to calculate what you need on off days? Just set our activity to sedentary or whatever fits your activity level on your non-gym days.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 6, 2012)

I've tried to find a calculator that would find my off day total for me but the only ones I can find are the ones that calculate total maintenance calories that take into account daily exercise of about 500 or so calories a day.  Let me know if this makes sense.  On days I workout, say I take in 2500 cals, which is 700 less than maintenance.  On off days, I add in a cardio session that burns around 350 cals.  This is 150 less cals than a lifting session so would it make any sense just to cut my number of cals by 150 or so on off days to put me at around a 700 cal deficit?


----------



## TR1FE (Mar 6, 2012)

In my opinion, I think you should keep it at this pace until you stall. You are already in good condition if you truly are at 11%. Reduce calorie intake by increments to break plateaus. Slow and steady always wins the race. Crazy deficits will just harm your progress based on personal experience.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 6, 2012)

BMR Calculator

Basal Metabolic Rate : Calculators : Discovery Health

There are two BMR calculators (found by Googling basal metabolic rate calculator)
They will give you your "sleeping" BMR. 
Use the Harris-Benedict equation to calculate your calorie needs based on your activity level each day:
Harris Benedict Equation
I don't know what you do for a living, or what you do on Sundays, but you will probably use a 1.2 multiplier for non-work, non-gym days.


----------



## caaraa (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm awesome like that!


----------



## ThreeGigs (Mar 7, 2012)

caaraa said:


> I'm awesome like that!
> www.primeaffiliate.com/track/images/22.gif
> www.canadablackberry.com/imgs/images/2.tod.gif



Why does a spammer who seems to be planting tracking gifs in most of the forums using nonsensical replies have such a high reputation?

Quote the post to see the embedded images. 1x1 pixel transparent gifs. Not cool.


----------



## lee111s (Mar 7, 2012)

Have a read of Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health I've been doing intermittent fasting following a rule of 10% surplus calories on workout days and a 30-35% calorie deficit on off days.

Very very happy with the results so far.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 7, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> BMR Calculator
> 
> Basal Metabolic Rate : Calculators : Discovery Health
> 
> ...




Yep, looks like I was about right.  My BMR on workout days is around 3200 or so while it's 2700 on off days.  So, I'm going to stick with a 500 cal deficit both days so around 2700 on workout days and 2200 on off days.  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## squigader (Mar 7, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Have a read of Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health I've been doing intermittent fasting following a rule of 10% surplus calories on workout days and a 30-35% calorie deficit on off days.
> 
> Very very happy with the results so far.



I would try this as the way to go. Maintenance or slightly more on training days, deficit on other days.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 7, 2012)

squigader said:


> I would try this as the way to go. Maintenance or slightly more on training days, deficit on other days.



I've done a couple reads on IF.... Don't know if I could handle the off days.


----------

